

Ask HN: What do you suggest for action-triggered email? - am2267

http://investopad.com<p>We have created a social network for startups and while the in-platform notification system works great in our private beta, I believe that transactional email notifications (those triggered by user actions) are critical to user retention.<p>We intend to use Mailchimp for newsletters, but what services can you recommend for transaction (automated following user actions) email?<p>Sendgrid seems to be the popular choice, but Mandrill is another option– and as its a Mailchimp product, perhaps this could work for us?<p>We need something that's easily implemented and scalable.
======
kevindykes
I'd like to invite you to rules.io if you are interested. We offer both
behavior-based segmentation in Mailchimp to make your campaigns more targeted.
And, we offer behavior or inactivity-triggered emails - using Sendgrid and
Mandrill is coming to let you use your MC templates. And integration is a Ruby
gem for RoR apps or simple REST api.

Let me know if I can personally answer any questions - we're in private beta
and want to make sure we're solving problems in the right way! Thanks

------
sebg
<http://customer.io/>

